# Too Faced Smurfette Collection



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 1, 2008)

Sourse: Musings of a Muse

Here is some info of the new Too Faced Collection!
It is exclusively from Too Faced on December 26th! 





Pictured above is the Too Faced Smurfette Mood Swing Lip Gloss which the article explains is a sparkling blue gloss that goes on blue but morphs into your individual shade of pink a la Smashbox O-Gloss! How fun! they are also releasing two new shades of Too Faced Starry Eyed Glitter Liner in blue and silver!

And behold...the star of the collection....Too Faced Smurfette Illuminating Powder!










So Smurfy Eye Shadow Collection




So Smurfy Illumination Face Powder 




Mood Swing Emotionally Activated Lip Gloss




Smurfy-Eyed Liquid Eyeliner


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 1, 2008)

I am sooooo excited for this! I love Smurfette! I wonder if that is the entire collection or if there's more..


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 1, 2008)

Awehh this stuff is so cute. That blue glitter liner looks so pretty.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I am sooooo excited for this! I love Smurfette! I wonder if that is the entire collection or if there's more.._

 
I think it's just those four items. I wish it was more!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 1, 2008)

na naa na nana naaah, na na nana naaa . Great, now i have the Smurfs theme song stuck in my head lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I be a big fat dork
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and say that "this is one Smurf Gargamel, *defineately* won't get his hands on!"

Or how about this: "this lcollection looks smurftastic!" haha


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 1, 2008)

that looks like a really cute collection but i wonder about the blue section in the illuminating powder, is it just there for show or is it going to turn the skin partially blue? maybe im just being silly.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks really cool.  I want the Illuminating Powder although knowing TF it probably won't do anything for my complexion.  Sad face.  But cool nonetheless.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 2, 2008)

OMG! I love Smurfette! I've never tried Too Faced products before, but looks like I will be here before too soon lol


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

i love the smurfs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im definitely gonna have to try these out if i can find them in the stores


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 4, 2008)

lol... My nickname at my first job outta high school was Smurfette, it was even on my nametag, so I am so down for this! Very cute.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

awwww, I adore Smurfette. Too Faced products are actually very good quality especially their eyeshadows. I will check out this collection for sure


----------



## Kayraphat (Dec 7, 2008)

I lovee Smurfs! I really hope there is more stuff in this collection, like a Smurfette pink lipstick!


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_na naa na nana naaah, na na nana naaa . Great, now i have the Smurfs theme song stuck in my head lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can I be a big fat dork
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and say that "this is one Smurf Gargamel, *defineately* won't get his hands on!"

Or how about this: "this lcollection looks smurftastic!" haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





your comment is so smuftastic.


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclove1* 

 
_





your comment is so smuftastic.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, thanks!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks so cute!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 13, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 13, 2008)

Ahhhh it's so cute I can't even take it!!!!  I really want the eye shadow palette and the Illuminating Powder now.  I will *MAKE* it work for me.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Updated!_

 
Thanks for the new pics! I definitely want the quad and powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anybody know if this is going to be available at Sephora?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Thanks for the new pics! I definitely want the quad and powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anybody know if this is going to be available at Sephora?_

 
It's on Sephora.com right now! 
That's where I got the pictures, I just forgot to put up the link up. I was in a hurry


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 14, 2008)

Just in time to use my $15 giftcard before it expires! I just ordered the powder and the quad.

I'm a little hesitant with the glitter liners. Has anyone tried the glitter liners from Too Faced?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Just in time to use my $15 giftcard before it expires! I just ordered the powder and the quad.

I'm a little hesitant with the glitter liners. Has anyone tried the glitter liners from Too Faced?_

 
I love too faced glitter liners. Doesn't flake off and it stays on for a good amount of time


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 15, 2008)

I also love the Too Faced Glitter Liners.  I want that blue!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 15, 2008)

TF is one of my favorite brands. they make THE BEST and THE SOFTEST brushes ever.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL...this is too cute!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm intrigued by the mood lipgloss thingy. And as I love Too Faced eyeshadows I will grab that eyeshadow quad!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

CUTE!!!! i love Too Faced....i really like their e/s but I think I have really similar colors to those already...but i def. want the glitter liner and gloss


----------



## allyson (Dec 15, 2008)

I hate the Smurfs, but that is all TOO cute.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 16, 2008)

sooo cute!!! i wonder if they are sold in my country


----------



## GlossyAbby (Dec 16, 2008)

As a child I used ot ride all over on my smurf car... This is really adorable! I want some of it for sure! Not too much cant dilute the mac fund.


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 17, 2008)

There's more pictures here Cartoon-tastic: Too Faced to Launch Smurfs Collection - What Would Gargamel Say? at Beaut.ie - The Irish Beauty Blog Cosmetics, Makeup, Skincare, DIY, For Men, Health and Wellbeing, Horoscopes for anyone who wants them.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 19, 2008)

I just got my quad and the face powder. I'll try to post swatches and pix tonight or tomorrow..

Anyhoo...the quad is amazing! Very pigmented, beautiful colors, and best of all..buttery lol
As for the illuminating powder, the blue & the yellow doesn't really show up so don't be put off by Smurfette's blue face.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 19, 2008)

Kewl! Its Too Faced answer to MACs HK collection. I'm totally into TF at the moment so I'm excited


----------



## maclove1 (Dec 19, 2008)

i was abil to afford every thing i wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i got evry item ecept the glitter liner .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks a millione for posting this .


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll do swatches later. The shadows without the indented picture thingys look like GLITTER BOMBS but fortunately, they are not. They're just...awesome lol


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 19, 2008)

Since Sephora has the free shipping code I decided to go ahead & order the mood color changing lip gloss, yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If anyone doesn't know the code is "ups2day" but you have to select ups 2 day shipping for it to apply


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 20, 2008)

My husband just told me that he got the eyequad at Sephora but that they didn't even have them on the floor but he said that I can't see them until Christmas.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's the eyeshadows





And here's swatches of the illuminating powder..
going from left to right: the background beige-ish color, the white hat, her blonde hair, and her blue Smurf skin.




The blue & yellow are reallly sheer


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

I really want that Illuminating Powder but I am afraid it will be too light.  I think I may take a chance.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 22, 2008)

It's very cute! I love smurfs! I want them but I don't know if they will be sold here too. Fingers crossed! They are already selling in the US, am I correct?


----------



## pianohno (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm a total sucker when it comes to Too Faced, I can't NOT buy their stuff ! Oh well, at least I'll have my Christmas money to spend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## User35 (Dec 22, 2008)

ehh I miiiight try the lipgloss...maybe


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_It's very cute! I love smurfs! I want them but I don't know if they will be sold here too. Fingers crossed! They are already selling in the US, am I correct?_

 

Yes,you are correct,they already sell it in Sephora online or the store.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 26, 2008)

UPDATE: I take back what I said about the glitter bombs being awesome...I wore 'em yesterday and holy crap...fallout city.Those 2 shadows were basically regular eyeshadows (satin maybe?) with chunks of glitter that don't even stay on. What's the point of all that glitter if they're ALL (yes all...) going to go on your face?? If the packaging wasn't so cute, I would've been damn PISSED.


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_UPDATE: I take back what I said about the glitter bombs being awesome...I wore 'em yesterday and holy crap...fallout city.Those 2 shadows were basically regular eyeshadows (satin maybe?) with chunks of glitter that don't even stay on. What's the point of all that glitter if they're ALL (yes all...) going to go on your face?? If the packaging wasn't so cute, I would've been damn PISSED. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How did you use the e/s?,What combinations? Thank you.


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 30, 2008)

i planned out how i was going to spend my Xmas money and bam! this collection pops up ...

I really want the illuminating powder, and the lip gloss 
still not sure about the eyeshadows


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jan 6, 2009)

The lip gloss said on the box that it's a mood changing lip gloss, but I think it turns everyone to their own shade of pink. One of the girls at work wears it everyday and her lips don't change to different shades of pink. haha. It also doesn't come out blue, it comes out clear so it's basically a really cute version of the O-glow.


----------

